# Wivenhoe Saturday/Sunday 2nd/3rd September 06



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll be heading out on big W to chase some bass and yellow belly this weekend at some stage, not decided which day yet, planning on joining the local fishing club during the week so will have access to the block of land on the upper reaches of the dam. I'm pretty sure I'll be able to take a visitor to two with me, but will confirm during the week.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

G'day Karl,

I was planning on hitting Cressbrook this weekend for the comp, I will watch carefully which day you go (so I can alternate my day at Cressbrook) to have a go at the big W and might meet you there and have a fish. I will watch your post carefully.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'd love to say I'll do both, but the little lady is coming up to stay in Esk for the weekend, so one day is no doubt all I can get away with.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Karl

I can't make it as I'm watching the Head of the River Rowing Regatta at Hinze on Saturday and promised a mate I'd get action pics from the race course of his grandaughter who's crewing in an eight.
Then have a couple of coldies ashore with that crew; might be Crownies with luck with the toffs.
May also have a fish there on Friday as its a public show day hol on the GC.
Was paddling with the bikini babe on Sunday and 2 fish crashed near me on the surface at edge about 8am..no tackle with the boats ,social only :wink:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol: Go Richo, will have to see if we can arrange a run up to the fishing club block next camp trip, just to have a look if nothing else, about 25mins drive from Logan complex.


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

Bugga. I have been itching to get back up to Wivenhoe, and would have gladly come along to meet and greet, as well as fish 'n yak. Currently freezing me ..... 's off over in Enzed, till the Eleventh. Gunna try and sneak down to Wellington and have a look in Stephen Tapp's Outdoors Shop. They reckon he has a few fully kitted yaks on display, so I'll get some happy snaps and start thinking about how to do it meself on the cheap... Hope to head up to W'hoe shortly after I get back.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

No worries mate, let us know when you're heading up and I'll try to join you.


----------

